# What is this weed?



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

These things grow like crazy and become almost like a carpet, they are sticky and leave like a pine sap residue on your hands when you pull them.


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

spurge. they're a dickens to pull...the roots are like wire!


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, that looks like Spurge; however, Purslane often grows near that plant and Purslane is a weed you want to make use of.


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Purslane's stems are red and it is more of a "succulent" than spurge. I love this website for lawn weeds - Go MSU! :happy2:


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Some spurge has fewer leaves and looks more like purslane, except for the purslane is a plump shiny succulent variety plant where the spurge is a flat color, and has a milky substance when you break the stem. don't eat the spurge its poison. Purslane with the shiny plump leaves is excellent in salads. Avoid spurge some look similar to purslane to an untrained eye.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

This looks like what I have always called milk purslane. It is a purslane but it is not edible and tasty like common purslane. As I recall this was fairly bitter. It is very difficult to tell from just a picture but I dont think that this is a spurge.


----------

